# [February 8, 2017] Indiana State (8-16) at Bradley (9-16)



## Jason Svoboda

vs. 






*Indiana State Sycamores (8-16) vs. Bradley Braves (9-16)

*​*Carver Arena - Peoria, IL
Wednesday, February 8, 2017
​9:00 PM EST Tip​*


----------



## BrokerZ

Win.

Seriously, I think we win this game.  We handled Bradley at home, and they're a team we match up well with.  No reason to think we can't go get a win in Peoria.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> Win.
> 
> Seriously, I think we win this game.  We handled Bradley at home, and they're a team we match up well with.  No reason to think we can't go get a win in Peoria.


Agree. We were without Bell, too.


----------



## BallyPie

Looking at the schedule......possible this could be the start of 6 game winning streak right into the Valley tourney....(toughest game in the stretch is the road game at Loyola).

If we can get B Scott, MVS and Barnes going from the outside.....and with TJ and Rickman playing well down low....who knows....


----------



## treeman

BallyPie said:


> If we can get B Scott, MVS and Barnes going from the outside.....and with TJ and Rickman playing well down low....who knows....


 if that happens then we turn into a top 25 team. if it doesn't happen we continue to be a bottom 25 team.


----------



## BrokerZ

BallyPie said:


> Looking at the schedule......possible this could be the start of 6 game winning streak right into the Valley tourney....(toughest game in the stretch is the road game at Loyola).
> 
> If we can get B Scott, MVS and Barnes going from the outside.....and with TJ and Rickman playing well down low....who knows....



This is why I'm putting a lot of emphasis on this game.  If we play well, it could be the start of a nice run as the schedule should continue to soften going forward.  We have a chance to start building on some positives, but we absolutely can't afford to crap the bed against a bad Bradley team.


----------



## Coach

BrokerZ said:


> This is why I'm putting a lot of emphasis on this game.  If we play well, it could be the start of a nice run as the schedule should continue to soften going forward.  We have a chance to start building on some positives, but we absolutely can't afford to crap the bed against a bad Bradley team.





that "Bad Bradley team" has four conference wins (one a road win). The Sycamores do not have the (IT) factor to beat anybody. won't happen in Peoria....another nail.


----------



## BrokerZ

Coach said:


> View attachment 1315
> 
> that "Bad Bradley team" has four conference wins (one a road win). The Sycamores do not have the (IT) factor to beat anybody. won't happen in Peoria....another nail.



We seemed to have found the 'It" factor when we beat them by 10 less than a month ago.


----------



## Coach

BrokerZ said:


> We seemed to have found the 'It" factor when we beat them by 10 less than a month ago.



You are right, they found it 2 or 3 times this whole damned year. Not quite a model of consistency by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Wonder if ESPN needs a PrimeTime game. this could break all sorts of records!


----------



## BrokerZ

Coach said:


> You are right, they found it 2 or 3 times this whole damned year. Not quite a model of consistency by any stretch of the imagination.



Who was talking about models of consistency?  I said we have what it takes to beat a bad Bradley team because WE'VE ALREADY DONE IT.  I was not arguing we're making a run at an MVC tournament championship; rather, I'm saying I expect us to win this one game.

Who realistically can look at this matchup and think we have no chance of winning?  I know it's all fun and trendy to be negative and to crap all over this season, team and coach, but if there's one game where we should all be excited for an opportunity for a W it's this one.


----------



## krwilson2

Here is to hoping we score more times on out of bounds plays than we throw it away...


----------



## Bluethunder

For a second there I thought I was on the wrong board because people were making positive comments and there was actually discussion of the season, the game, etc.  

Then I kept reading the messages with nothing to them beyond we suck and it confirmed that I was indeed on the Sycamorepride website.


----------



## meistro

krwilson2 said:


> Here is to hoping we score more times on out of bounds plays than we throw it away...



I'd like to see us have somebody besides one of our smaller players (Barnes, Clemons) to throw in on our out of bounds plays. Maybe MVS or Niels could  see the floor better.


----------



## bluestreak

I agree but MVS has been brutal at times doing that


----------



## Bluethunder

Early line on this game is a "pick" so even Vegas doesn't know what to expect in this one. 

I think the boys in blue pull this one out, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it. If we give the same effort as we had against UNI and we tighten up the defense and not let people beat us off the dribble like the Panthers did, we come out ok. Easier said than done. 

State wins 68-62.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> Early line on this game is a "pick" so even Vegas doesn't know what to expect in this one.
> 
> I think the boys in blue pull this one out, but I wouldn't bet the farm on it. If we give the same effort as we had against UNI and we tighten up the defense and not let people beat us off the dribble like the Panthers did, we come out ok. Easier said than done.
> 
> State wins 68-62.



Or Vegas doesn't even care about this game lol that's my pick.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Or Vegas doesn't even care about this game lol that's my pick.


Nah, they care or it wouldn't even be listed. If it is listed as a pick'em game, that means they technically favor the Sycamores as home court is usually worth 3 points in college hoops.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Or Vegas doesn't even care about this game lol that's my pick.




Well, once that boondoggle of a T-H casino is built, Hautians won't give two thoughts about Vegas...

where's Ralph Tucker when you need him...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> Well, once that boondoggle of a T-H casino is built, Hautians won't give two thoughts about Vegas...
> 
> where's Ralph Tucker when you need him...



Lol I take it you're not in favor of the casino coming to Terre Haute?!


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Lol I take it you're not in favor of the casino coming to Terre Haute?!




I find it interesting that so, SO many states, cities, etc have convinced themselves that gambling will cure all their ailments.

I believe most studies find that casinos chase the same $$$, so with casino gambling in da Region, in Evansville, at Rising Sun, in French Lick; not to mention ponies running in Louisville, Anderson, Evansville (Henderson), Chicago (Arlington Heights) and Shelbyville -- will MORE $$ come into state coffers??

I guess it's better to have those dollars in Indiana's hands vs. Illinois or Kentucky or Ohio...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> I find it interesting that so, SO many states, cities, etc have convinced themselves that gambling will cure all their ailments.
> 
> I believe most studies find that casinos chase the same $$$, so with casino gambling in da Region, in Evansville, at Rising Sun, in French Lick; not to mention ponies running in Louisville, Anderson, Evansville (Henderson), Chicago (Arlington Heights) and Shelbyville -- will MORE $$ come into state coffers??
> 
> I guess it's better to have those dollars in Indiana's hands vs. Illinois or Kentucky or Ohio...



Fair enough - was just curious what you thought. Sounds to me like you are neither for our against from what I gathered above.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Fair enough - was just curious what you thought. Sounds to me like you are neither for our against from what I gathered above.



morally / ethically I am not opposed to gambling...   but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't want to live in las vegas, atlantic city or other gambling meccas...

i don't live in terre haute today, adding this casino won't be a reason for me to uproot and move to Terre-dise...

Terre Haute should be pushing to land better jobs, better (more stable) economic 'engines' than a casino


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

4Q_iu said:


> Terre Haute should be pushing to land better jobs, better (more stable) economic 'engines' than a casino



I will respond to you in the casino thread since this is the game thread.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Almost game time. Which shooting squad will we get tonight?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

This is the MVC Game of the Week? Odd.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

My guess is that is why it was flexed to 9pm but ESPN opted not to pick it up for any of their 32 channels.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

EC, BS, Niels, MVS and Bell are your starters.


----------



## Southgrad07

Niels and mvs both starting?? Yeah they deserved it after the last game lol


----------



## Bluethunder

NB starting,......already with a sinking feeling about this game


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> Niels and mvs both starting?? Yeah they deserved it after the last game lol


----------



## Bluethunder

MVS and NB both miss 3s, I feel like I've seen that before.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

And like that, 8-0 Bradley.


----------



## BrokerZ

This might be the worst starting lineup we've used all year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> MVS and NB both miss 3s, I feel like I've seen that before.


I mean, if we keep losing, we have a chance at the #1 pick. I mean, that's why you start those guys, right?


----------



## Bluethunder

Zero energy on the floor and Bradley looks so much quicker and more athletic than us.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> I mean, if we keep losing, we have a chance at the #1 pick. I mean, that's why you start those guys, right?



Tanking for that coveted 10th seed in the tournament. Smart.


----------



## ISUCC

I haven't watched any of our games in a while, my goodness, we're just plain awful. Just sad. We're definitely gonna lock down that 10 seed and the top draft pick tonight


----------



## Bluethunder

BrokerZ said:


> Tanking for that coveted 10th seed in the tournament. Smart.



It might be just crazy enough to work!


----------



## swsycamore

SycamoreinTexas said:


> Wonder if ESPN needs a PrimeTime game. this could break all sorts of records!



Here we go again. Shoot a three, shoot a three, shoot a three


----------



## BrokerZ

Bluethunder said:


> It might be just crazy enough to work!



Nobody will expect it. The element of surprise!


----------



## ISUCC

swsycamore said:


> Here we go again. MISS a three, MISS a three, MISS a three



fixed for ya


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gee Rickman comes in and suddenly we have a rim defender. Block, altered the runner, stays in front of his man... crazy.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Gee Rickman comes in and suddenly we have a rim defender. Block, altered the runner, stays in front of his man... crazy.



And we all of a sudden go on a run. Crazy, right?


----------



## Bluethunder

Bullshit call, that was good defense by Barnes


----------



## BrokerZ

Wasn't there just an article in the Trib Star where Lansing said we needed to start faster?  The team must not have read the article because we've dug another hole we have to dig out of. Starting Niels and MVS didn't help.


----------



## BrokerZ

Knight getting some early run. Interesting.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> Knight getting some early run. Interesting.


Both Paige and Murphy buried tonight. Can't say I'm mad.


----------



## BallyPie

Paige in the doghouse??


----------



## Bluethunder

BrokerZ said:


> Wasn't there just an article in the Trib Star where Lansing said we needed to start faster?  The team must not have read the article because we've dug another hole we have to dig out of. Starting Niels and MVS didn't help.



Start fast = MVS and NB = :no:


----------



## BallyPie

I like Rickman and BK in the game together......preview of next years team...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bar put his hand in the net on that put back attempt, didn't he?


----------



## BrokerZ

Well at least MVS's shot is falling so far. He's so hot and cold I'll take it when I can get it.


----------



## BrokerZ

Jason Svoboda said:


> Bar put his hand in the net on that put back attempt, didn't he?



For sure.


----------



## Bluethunder

We go zone and give up a dunk lol


----------



## ISUCC

these 2 teams will surely be playing on Thursday, nobody can hit shots or FT's

Wow, zone


----------



## BrokerZ

ISUCC said:


> Wow, zone



I forgot what one looked like.


----------



## BrokerZ

We're turning the ball over too much, which isn't usually our norm. We're actually pretty good in the turnover department so this is surprising.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Paige. Niccceeee wow


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BallyPie said:


> I like Rickman and BK in the game together......preview of next years team...


Yep, they're not much offensively, but our post defense gets stout and both give max effort on defense.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Rickman for Bell please.


----------



## Bluethunder

I think I counted four fouls not called before they finally blew the whistle on the 5th one, and three of them were on us.  Way to raise the bar MVC.


----------



## BrokerZ

Donte Thomas us murdering us on the boards. 7 or 8 already.


----------



## Bluethunder

I see you Donnie Franklin!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

NO SHOTS ALLOWED IN MOTHERFUCKING RICKMAN'S PAINT!


----------



## BrokerZ

Anyone else see the UNI/SIU score? Both teams well under 50 with less than 2 minutes to play.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The best 45 seconds of Franklins life...






As a Sycamore. Good stuff man


----------



## BallyPie

wow....a pretty run out...


----------



## BrokerZ

It's like when we get out and run we're actually effective???? Wow.


----------



## LoudNProud

Donovan Franklin....wow. Just an incredible shot and play.


----------



## Bluethunder

Jason Svoboda said:


> NO SHOTS ALLOWED IN MOTHERFUCKING RICKMAN'S PAINT!



Rickman's out there playing volleyball right now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Defense leading to fast break offense. Whowuldathunkit?


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> The best 45 seconds of Franklins life...



There's a joke in there somewhere...


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Never thought we would see Franklin and Knight with our last 7 points.


----------



## ISUCC

BU 27-24, 255. A 9-0 run by ISU puts Sycamores back in it. Catalysts? Donny Franklin, Trey Knight. Emondre Rickman and Jordan Barnes.

Get those GUYS out of there, and FAST!!! They're scoring entirely too much!


----------



## BrokerZ

WAY TOO MANY TURNOVERS!!!!! Come on, guys.


----------



## ISUCC

Whew! MVS back in and we go down 11 again, more like it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quit trying to run the offense through the post.

Every time we've forced it there to Bell, Rickman, Niels, it's led to a TO.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

ISUCC said:


> BU 27-24, 255. A 9-0 run by ISU puts Sycamores back in it. Catalysts? Donny Franklin, Trey Knight. Emondre Rickman and Jordan Barnes.
> 
> Get those GUYS out of there, and FAST!!! They're scoring entirely too much!



Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## Bluethunder

Our bigs act like they have never seen a double team in their life


----------



## BallyPie

what a disastrous ending to the half...


----------



## Bluethunder

We have got to push the pace in the second half.  Our half court offense is all three point attempts and turnovers.


----------



## meistro

Bell and Rickman are atrocious tonight.


----------



## BrokerZ

Bluethunder said:


> Our bigs act like they have never seen a double team in their life



This very well may be their first times.

It's a smart move by Wardle.  We clearly haven't practiced it much because our bigs are shitting their pants as soon as they see it coming.


----------



## Southgrad07

Bluethunder said:


> Our bigs act like they have never seen a double team in their life


exactly what i thought...which i know isnt true bc we have doubled  other teams post this yr... so i know we've went over it and practiced it in scout. Some really poor decisions  from bell and rickman


----------



## BrokerZ

I'm not sure if that half could have ended worse than it did. We cut it to 2 and before you know it we're down 11 and have lost all momentum.


----------



## ISUfan21

Got to admit it. That dunk was awesome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## ISUCC

And the Aces knock off Loyola, we've got 10th locked up folks!


----------



## BallyPie

Here's my point about the zone..........we go man in the last few minutes in the half...and give up three3 pointers...............so why does it matter.??....I'd venture to be we've given up less 3 pointers in zone (at the times we've played it this year) then man to man......plus we've given up less free throws playing zone.........


----------



## BrokerZ

ISUCC said:


> And the Aces knock off Loyola, we've got 10th locked up folks!



Depending on how this game shakes out, Loyola losing actually could help us. We need some of the 6-6 teams to lose some games.


----------



## meistro

Southgrad07 said:


> Niels and mvs both starting?? Yeah they deserved it after the last game lol



Must be the old Knight philosophy of playing the guys who practiced the best? Who know?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> Must be the old Knight philosophy of playing the guys who practiced the best? Who know?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

meistro said:


> Bell and Rickman are atrocious tonight.


Rickman on O, sure. He has the 3rd highest efficiency in this game without even scoring a point. Without his effort, we'd be down 20+ right now.


----------



## Bluethunder

It would probably help our bigs a bit if we didn't isolate them low with three other offensive players behind them on the other side of the court outside the three point line.


----------



## Bluethunder

Paige starts the second half huh?  Well,......ok


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Paige pass awful.

Rickman catch awful. 

MVS gets loose ball with an official in front of him and fails to call TO and gets tied up.

Low IQ players


----------



## meistro

Jason Svoboda said:


> Rickman on O, sure. He has the 3rd highest efficiency in this game without even scoring a point. Without his effort, we'd be down 20+ right now.



I should have said offensively.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Paige dumb ass foul. Get him off the floor Lansing I can't watch him


----------



## meistro

Why in the world would Paige be starting the second half. Some of these combinations and constant shuffling is mind boggling.


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> MVS gets loose ball with an official in front of him and fails to call TO and gets tied up.
> 
> Low IQ players



I was more disappointed in his teammates failing to realize he stole the ball and coming back to help him than MVS failing to call a TO.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Rickman catch awful.


Pass was thrown at the feet of a 6'11" kid on the run off of a pick. You want to ride him about his moves or passing when catching cleanly, fine... but that one is poor criticism.


----------



## Bluethunder

Can we trade EC's eligibility with someone younger?  I really don't want too see that kid leave at the end of this season.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 16 timeout and we've tied it up.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> I was more disappointed in his teammates failing to realize he stole the ball and coming back to help him than MVS failing to call a TO.



Agree with that too. But it's an easy play he saved a pos. call the TO dude.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Pass was thrown at the feet of a 6'11" kid on the run off of a pick. You want to ride him about his moves or passing when catching cleanly, fine... but that one is poor criticism.



I said the pass was poor what else you want me to say dude. come off it.


----------



## Bluethunder

Not to change the subject but did you guys know that Duke and UNC play tomorrow?  I didn't, but thankfully ESPN has run the same commercial 400x in this game and now I know.


----------



## treeman

Bluethunder said:


> Can we trade EC's eligibility with someone younger?  I really don't want too see that kid leave at the end of this season.



yup, someone on here nailed it on the head when they called him a "championship caliber glue guy"


----------



## BallyPie

Nice run.......question is can we keep playing defense after this timeout...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FFS PAIGE.


----------



## Southgrad07

Jason Svoboda said:


> Pass was thrown at the feet of a 6'11" kid on the run off of a pick. You want to ride him about his moves or passing when catching cleanly, fine... but that one is poor criticism.



Yep..and not to mention that he's the only guy that opposing guards think twice about going into the paint against


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

This dumb ass keeps Paige in the game and he keeps sucking. I'm going to personally tell him next time I see Lansing too.


----------



## Bluethunder

All of a sudden Bradley has gone ice cold.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> All of a sudden Bradley has gone ice cold.


Yet we're failing to capitalize with TO after TO. Not even getting shot attempts.


----------



## Bluethunder

Not sure where the scoring will come with our current line up


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Not sure where the scoring will come with our current line up


Would like to see Barnes get aggressive and take some shots.


----------



## Bluethunder

For Christ sake Niels?  How much easier do you want Barnes to make it for you?  My 9 year old could have put that in.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> For Christ sake Niels?  How much easier do you want Barnes to make it for you?  My 9 year old could have put that in.


Not to mention with him playing the 5, Bradley is running right down the middle of the lane. Awful.


----------



## BallyPie

Ugly basketball....


----------



## BrokerZ

BallyPie said:


> Ugly basketball....



This


----------



## Southgrad07

Niels...what a fucking baller


----------



## BallyPie

Thank gawd we're playing Bradley.....or we'd be getting buried.....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

So MVS at the 5, eh?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

C'mon TJ. If offense isn't going well, you can still give effort on D.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

We've managed to commit 9 fouls with 10 minutes to play on fairly obvious foul calls. Wow


----------



## BrokerZ

18 turnovers so far. That's the story of this game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BrokerZ said:


> 18 turnovers so far. That's the story of this game.



Well yeah between that and our 56% from the freethrow line and us having 10 fouls committed with 7 minutes left in the game.


----------



## BrokerZ

Bradley may be the one team worse at free throw shooting than us.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

PAIGE!? WHAT IN THE HELL WAS THAT?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Paige a turnover again and Lansing keeps the guy on the floor... Put Knight in.


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Well yeah between that and our 56% from the freethrow line and us having 10 fouls committed with 7 minutes left in the game.



I know...it's hard to just pick one.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Paige a turnover again and Lansing keeps the guy on the floor... Put Knight in.


He HAS to have something incriminating on someone, right?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Paige is on the floor despite 4 turnovers and zero points... 

That is how awful we are.


----------



## BrokerZ

Paige has 3 the turnovers, 3 fouls and 0 points.


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Paige is on the floor despite 4 turnovers and zero points...
> 
> That is how awful we are.



Great minds think alike.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

B R U T A L stretch from Barnes. Good God


Forced missed layup. 

Missed open 3.

Blocked layup. 

Back. To Back. To Back.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> B R U T A L stretch from Barnes. Good God


Yep... but he's a freshman trying to make a play. Every time BS4 is getting right now, he's playing hot potato. Really disappointed in his lack of aggressiveness against a weak Bradley team.


----------



## BallyPie

Does anybody else have a bad feeling on how this is going to end???    we've been here sooooooo many times this year......with not so good results...


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> B R U T A L stretch from Barnes. Good God



Yep. Man i miss odum..ever see his layups get blocked without  a foul call??HELL NO


----------



## Bluethunder

Both teams trying to give the game to the other.  Who will end up taking it?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> Yep. Man i miss odum..ever see his layups get blocked without  a foul call??HELL NO



Right even at a young age had that IT factor. Barnes is good and agressive but he's pretty soft at the rim - my guess is mostly because of his size... He can make some shots and as we've seen tonight passes but his finishing around the rim leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

That's a Paige turnover again in the air to shoot the 3 and he blanks it - dude sucks


----------



## Jason Svoboda

What is Scott doing? He is literally passing it as soon as he's getting it.


----------



## BrokerZ

BallyPie said:


> Does anybody else have a bad feeling on how this is going to end???    we've been here sooooooo many times this year......with not so good results...



Yeah we've seen this movie before unfortunately.


----------



## ISUCC

Let's just hope this doesn't go to overtime


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> That's a Paige turnover again in the air to shoot the 3 and he blanks it - dude sucks



Maybe him forgetting to put his jersey on would have been a good thing tonight.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> What is Scott doing? He is literally passing it as soon as he's getting it.



He read the forum and everyone including the coach wanted him to pass... The forum owner shouldn't question his desire not to want to score...


See Milton Doyle (Loyola) last year.


----------



## ISUCC

good lord. this is gonna go to OT


----------



## Bluethunder

ISUCC said:


> Let's just hope this doesn't go to overtime



I think both schools' fans have suffered enough for one evening.  :laugh:


----------



## Bally #50

I turned this game on and I seriously thought it was a fucking BLOOPER reel. I am not sure you could try to play this bad. SICK!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

MVS, how frustrating are you? If you could just play consistently.


----------



## ISUCC

please someone win in regulation!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> What is Scott doing? He is literally passing it as soon as he's getting it.



And you can credit him on that pass to MVS.


----------



## BallyPie

Ok....looks like this game c could come down to last possession.......are we going to let Clemmons take the last shot again??


----------



## BrokerZ

Nice job by Scott to penetrate, draw th defense in and find an open MVS for that three. That was a Big shot!


----------



## Southgrad07

Jason Svoboda said:


> MVS, how frustrating are you? If you could just play consistently.



Yeah..but he is a quality backup 3/4 on most teams that could be deadly on nights like tonight..problem is we need him to do something like this every night


----------



## Bluethunder

Bally #47 said:


> I turned this game on and I seriously thought it was a fucking BLOOPER reel. I am not sure you could try to play this bad. SICK!



At least Bradley has an excuse, they are young and rebuilding.  We started three seniors tonight!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

RICKMAN!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Scott pass.


your welcome Jason go to bed.


----------



## Southgrad07

Love scott making the PASS on the last two buckets.


----------



## BrokerZ

FUCKIN A...RICKMAN!


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Really impressed by Rickman's touch around the rim. He has a long way to go but could become one of our best post players in several years.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> At least Bradley has an excuse, they are young and rebuilding.  We started three seniors tonight!



In all fairness Bradley has been rebuilding for awhile. 

Good win!


----------



## ISUCC

We WIN!! First MVC road win since January 6th, 2016!!


----------



## Southgrad07

Player of the game....Rickman


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Love that Paige ended with 6 turnovers. What an idiot.


----------



## Bluethunder

I will say the same thing I said after our win over Eville.  Glad to have the win, but I won't be bragging about it!


----------



## BrokerZ

My gawd Paige almost screwed us again there. Holy shit.


----------



## BallyPie

Wow....we got a break there......but I'll take it.........

Nice game by Rickman.......


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

How do they not give them the timeout? Lol


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Love that Paige ended with 6 turnovers. What an idiot.



Im sure he pumped up his teammates tho..


----------



## BrokerZ

Southgrad07 said:


> Player of the game....Rickman



Player of the month at the point.


----------



## Sycamore Blue

Wow that was UGLY but I'll always take a Sycamore win!

Bradley could of made that really interesting if they were given the timeout they were asking for. The officials must of had enough tonight.


----------



## Bluethunder

Southgrad07 said:


> Player of the game....Rickman



Or MVS.  I criticize him frequently but he hit some big shots for us tonight.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Brandon Murphy is my player of the game. He didn't hurt us at all tonight! Good job Murph


----------



## meistro

Hot damn! The ugliest win I've ever seen but a win is a win. Wow, Paige threw the ball away and Bradley was screaming for a to and didn't get it.


----------



## ISUCC

SycamoreinTexas said:


> How do they not give them the timeout? Lol



no kidding, he was clearly calling for a timeout, probably with 4 seconds left too


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Southgrad07 said:


> Player of the game....Rickman


6 points, 5 boards, 5 blocks, 2 steals and 2 turnovers. Pretty sure he had a block and a steal he didn't get credit for, too.


----------



## Bluethunder

Sycamore Blue said:


> The officials must of had enough tonight.



^:laugh:


----------



## BallyPie

Yeah...he was screaming for a TO.....how did that ref not hear him??


----------



## meistro

BrokerZ said:


> Nice job by Scott to penetrate, draw th defense in and find an open MVS for that three. That was a Big shot!



He did a nice job kicking the ball out tonight and getting other players involved


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Or MVS.  I criticize him frequently but he hit some big shots for us tonight.


It was Rickman's input into the lineup that completely changed the defense and set the tone of the game after they boatraced us out of the hole.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Brandon Murphy is my player of the game. He didn't hurt us at all tonight! Good job Murph



 The real MVP!


----------



## BallyPie

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Brandon Murphy is my player of the game. He didn't hurt us at all tonight! Good job Murph



LOL......


----------



## Bluethunder

Was that a Tommy Lynch sighting!


----------



## BrokerZ

Bluethunder said:


> Was that a Tommy Lynch sighting!



I think so. The beard is getting real.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

The "another nail" in Lansing people will stay away until our next loss - they won't tell you but they wish we lost tonight.


----------



## sycamore tuff

BallyPie said:


> Yeah...he was screaming for a TO.....how did that ref not hear him??



Two possibilities
1) He has lost his hearing from refereeing too many games in the very loud Hulman Center.
2) Bradley's coach has the same pitch as SSOM and he has learned to ignore it.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

wait for it. Wait for it. WAIT FOR IT. 

Bradley had only 3 made FG in the second half and we needed a game winner by Rickman 25 seconds left and still turned it over giving them a chance to tie or win.


----------



## Bluethunder

I was thinking the same thing tonight.  Several on here will have to STFU up for a day or two.

They will be back in full force after our next loss.  

Can't celebrate a win, but sure can point fingers after a loss.  Just the kind of fans we need.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamore tuff said:


> Two possibilities
> 1) He has lost his hearing from refereeing too many games in the very loud Hulman Center.
> 2) Bradley's coach has the same pitch as SSOM and he has learned to ignore it.


Put me down for #2.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamore tuff said:


> Two possibilities
> 1) He has lost his hearing from refereeing too many games in the very loud Hulman Center.
> 2) Bradley's coach has the same pitch as SSOM and he has learned to ignore it.



2) Ouch... Compliment or naaa?!?!?! Lol


I'm going with compliment, saved us from overtime! We've had Kip Kissinger a lot this season - we've gotten the raw end of his deal enough.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Bluethunder said:


> I was thinking the same thing tonight.  Several on here will have to STFU up for a day or two.
> 
> They will be back in full force after our next loss.
> 
> Can't celebrate a win, but sure can point fingers after a loss.  Just the kind of fans we need.



But they will tell you they are huge fans and we are settling for mediocrity... of course that's what it is.


----------



## sycamorebacker

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Love that Paige ended with 6 turnovers. What an idiot.



My, My.   I don't expect you to say something like that.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> My, My.   I don't expect you to say something like that.



He's brutal. I will not apologize for that he should never be on the floor. It's D1 basketball Backer and he's getting paid to be better than that. I make donations, buy season tickets and invest a lot of time - sorry if you don't like it but not sorry for saying it.!


----------



## Bluethunder

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> 2) We've had Kip Kissinger a lot this season - we've gotten the raw end of his deal enough.



Ive strongly disliked that Lex Luther wannabe ever since the 2014 MVC semis against SIU where he gave us the royal screwgie every chance he got.


----------



## meistro

The announced attendance was 5k and some on here laugh at the figures we report. If there were 2k in the seats that would be counting the ushers.


----------



## meistro

Scott's line tonight: 35 minutes, 11 points on 4/8 shooting, 6 boards, 4 assists, 2 steals and only 2 to's. Franklin also had some good minutes and is also playing more in control. MVS also had a nice offensive game. I'd have to agree with ssom on Paige, he is Devonte without the upside. His ballhandling and decision making is BAD.


----------



## Coach

*WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER*

What a game, yeah what a game. Both coaches should be proud of that one 25 games into the season.


----------



## Bluethunder

Coach said:


> *WINNER WINNER CHICKEN DINNER*
> 
> What a game, yeah what a game. Both coaches should be proud of that one 25 games into the season.



Congrats, it only took you 8 hours to post something after a win, and it was sarcastic.  I expect you will post a lot sooner after our next loss.


----------



## BankShot

Bally #47 said:


> I turned this game on and I seriously thought it was a fucking BLOOPER reel. I am not sure you could try to play this bad. SICK!



Unfortunately (or fortunately!) I missed the game and now Thursday morning, am ready the posts (from last to first)...funny shit!:lol:

In summary, I laud the Tree's for not folding! Helluva win...


----------



## treeman

unfortunately my gut tells me that the coaching staff is going to go back to Murphy being the "number 1" guy after tonights game for some reason that nobody will be able to explain. Paige should never see the floor again this season. Great that we were able to sneak out a win tonight! Hopefully we are able to win a few to get a little bit of momentum and salvage the end of this season

***amazingly Lansings all-time win % in the month of February is creeping up with this squad...who da thunk?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

treeman said:


> unfortunately my gut tells me that the coaching staff is going to go back to Murphy being the "number 1" guy after tonights game for some reason that nobody will be able to explain. Paige should never see the floor again this season. Great that we were able to sneak out a win tonight! Hopefully we are able to win a few to get a little bit of momentum and salvage the end of this season
> 
> ***amazingly Lansings all-time win % in the month of February is creeping up with this squad...who da thunk?



#FebruarySurge


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> #FebruarySurge



I was gonna go with #AvoidThursday  but I'll jump on #FebruarySurge 

So much better than #FebruaryCollapse

#GoState

#OneMoreHashTag


----------



## BrokerZ

Bluethunder said:


> Ive strongly disliked that Lex Luther wannabe ever since the 2014 MVC semis against SIU where he gave us the royal screwgie every chance he got.



Ha! - I'll never forget that game.  That was the game where the shot clock above the baskets stopped working and the team had to play with only the shot clock on the main scoreboard.  After we won, in the postgame Hinson threw a big fit (huge shocker, I know) about the broken shot clock even though both teams had to play under the same circumstances.


----------



## bluestreak

How can we possibly explain ER's improved play? According to some posters he certainly isn't getting coached and anyway has to be a fluke since GL can't recruit. There have to be some _alternative facts_ to explain all of this... so sad.


----------



## BrokerZ

bluestreak said:


> How can we possibly explain ER's improved play? According to some posters he certainly isn't getting coached and anyway has to be a fluke since GL can't recruit. There have to be some _alternative facts_ to explain all of this... so sad.



Also, it's fact that no big man has ever improved ever in the history of ever at ISU.


----------



## The Chop

Could someone please explain to me how a D1 school can manage only 1, count them, 1 frigging offensive rebound in a 40 minute game


----------



## BrokerZ

After last night's win, there's still a very outside chance that we can avoid Thursday in St. Louis. I'll spare you all the math that gets us there, but if we can go on a run here and finish our soft ending schedule at 7-11 we have a shot at 6th.  We need a lot of help for it to happen, and UNI's win over SIU last night didn't help.  What we can't afford is a bunched-up middle pack at 9-9 and 8-10.  We need some team to make a clear run at 3rd place with WSU and Illinois State keeping up their pace as-is.

I think we have a chance to finish ahead of Drake, Bradley and Evansville based on how their remaining schedules shake out, but Missouri State and Loyola will be the real roadblocks.  We can drop one at home to UNI or SIU, but we MUST win on the road at Loyola to keep the hope alive.  Of course, if we lose to Drake at home on Saturday we're toast.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

The Chop said:


> Could someone please explain to me how a D1 school can manage only 1, count them, 1 frigging offensive rebound in a 40 minute game


I spent a great portion of last night looking for guys that followed their shot, attempted to OR on FT attempts and our guys fall back on defense immediately. Numerous times on FT attempts, the guys on the low blocks turned and started running up court immediately. 

So my guess is the priority has been given to getting back on defense.


----------



## BrokerZ

The Chop said:


> Could someone please explain to me how a D1 school can manage only 1, count them, 1 frigging offensive rebound in a 40 minute game



Because that D1 school started Niels and MVS at the same time.


----------



## Coach

Bluethunder said:


> Congrats, it only took you 8 hours to post something after a win, and it was sarcastic.  I expect you will post a lot sooner after our next loss.



Sorry I turned it off early and fell asleep watching frogs procreate on the Animal channel. Saw the score & watched the ESPN3 rewind debacle this a.m. Almost threw up my breakfast a couple of times but game was so exciting I couldn't wait to see the ending.


----------



## treeman

BrokerZ said:


> After last night's win, there's still a very outside chance that we can avoid Thursday in St. Louis.



The way I see it, no Thursday team as EVER won arch madness, it's only a matter of time until someone does it. With our live and die by the 3 mentality and proven ability to compete with the top dogs on occasion, we are more than capable of being the team that finally does it. With all that being said, it's also likely that we lose by 30+ on Thursday night as well.


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> The way I see it, no Thursday team as EVER won arch madness, it's only a matter of time until someone does it. With our live and die by the 3 mentality and proven ability to compete with the top dogs on occasion, we are more than capable of being the team that finally does it. With all that being said, it's also likely that we lose by 30+ on Thursday night as well.



Very true.  Either outcome is equally possible.


----------



## Coach

BrokerZ said:


> Very true.  Either outcome is equally possible.



Yes sir.....pass that blunt along...................lol.


----------



## BrokerZ

Coach said:


> Yes sir.....pass that blunt along...................lol.



Coach, let get real with one another for a second...

Why are you here?  Do you get any joy out of ISU basketball? Based on the evidence from your last 200 posts I'm not sure what's driving you to keep coming to this site.  As a fan of the Sycamores, don't you want them to do well?  Don't you wish them goodwill in every game they play?  Schadenfreude is not a good look on you, man.

I'm sure you have some decent observations to make about the team, so let them be known.  Be critical when it's time to be critical, and give praise when praise is due.  Because really...you just seem to be following me around this site pissing in every bowl of Cheerios I pour.


----------



## BankShot

bluestreak said:


> How can we possibly explain ER's improved play? According to some posters he certainly isn't getting coached and anyway has to be a fluke since GL can't recruit. There have to be some _alternative facts_ to explain all of this... so sad.



I agree. The word is out about GL's development of big men, which is why even the Swiss/Austrians are sending their boyz to TH.


----------



## sycamorebacker

ER is averaging 11.2 mpg in conference games and is ranked 3rd in bpg.


----------



## Coach

BrokerZ said:


> Coach, let get real with one another for a second...
> 
> Why are you here?  Do you get any joy out of ISU basketball? Based on the evidence from your last 200 posts I'm not sure what's driving you to keep coming to this site.  As a fan of the Sycamores, don't you want them to do well?  Don't you wish them goodwill in every game they play?  Schadenfreude is not a good look on you, man.
> 
> I'm sure you have some decent observations to make about the team, so let them be known.  Be critical when it's time to be critical, and give praise when praise is due.  Because really...you just seem to be following me around this site pissing in every bowl of Cheerios I pour.



I am a longtime Sycamore fan who has finally had enough of the poor coaching, past poor athletic leadership (not sure about the present either but we will see after 5 yrs or so which is the usual assessment time), the long cold winters with anticipated well-played basketball game after game & a few other things that I will not go into as I am sure your rose-colored glasses have tuned me out by now. This team in particular is the most under-performing group that has suited up in the blue & white that I remember since the Ron Greene/Tates Locke years which went on for almost 10 years until changes were made. Neither "playing lots of teams close" nor beating Butler, Ball State & Evansville gets it done for me. If the ability to beat an outstanding Butler team is there, what happened to it after that game? You could ask the coach but it is obvious he doesn't have a clue or it would have been fixed long before the last half dozen games of the season. The performance of this group (won't call it a team}is disappointing to say the least and down right embarrassing at times.  How many more typical ISU mediocre seasons are you willing to endure before the "Good Ole Boys" bring in another coach with a whole new attitude and perspective? Lansing is not the answer as the downward trend is on record as well as the major beat-downs in the last game of the season every year since JO moved on.  Bill Hodges didn't coach ISU, Larry Bird did when he played & JO was the coach when he played.  JO doesn't live here anymore and it shows.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Coach said:


> I am a longtime Sycamore fan who has finally had enough of the poor coaching, past poor athletic leadership (not sure about the present either but we will see after 5 yrs or so which is the usual assessment time), the long cold winters with anticipated well-played basketball game after game & a few other things that I will not go into as I am sure your rose-colored glasses have tuned me out by now. This team in particular is the most under-performing group that has suited up in the blue & white that I remember since the Ron Greene/Tates Locke years which went on for almost 10 years until changes were made. Neither "playing lots of teams close" nor beating Butler, Ball State & Evansville gets it done for me. If the ability to beat an outstanding Butler team is there, what happened to it after that game? You could ask the coach but it is obvious he doesn't have a clue or it would have been fixed long before the last half dozen games of the season. The performance of this group (won't call it a team}is disappointing to say the least and down right embarrassing at times.  How many more typical ISU mediocre seasons are you willing to endure before the "Good Ole Boys" bring in another coach with a whole new attitude and perspective? Lansing is not the answer as the downward trend is on record as well as the major beat-downs in the last game of the season every year since JO moved on.  Bill Hodges didn't coach ISU, Larry Bird did when he played & JO was the coach when he played.  JO doesn't live here anymore and it shows.



I'm not sure this team is under-performing that much.  Surely, some.  There is the thing about player roles, team chemistry, and confidence.  We are not blessed with shooters or rebounders.  Just look at the conference stats.  

But it is what it is.  I wouldn't get too upset.  There are over 150 losing D1 teams in the country, and it usually isn't anybody's fault.  Fans tend to blame the coach; which is stupid.  Some have the attitude that if something doesn't work out the way I want it to, it must be somebody (else's) fault.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Well, if it isn't the coach's fault then whose fault is it.  He recruits and coaches.  I will say that I was extremely happy when ISU hired Lansing.  I'm not so happy now.  If he can manage to salvage the last couple weeks of the season and win at least one game in St Louis then maybe we can give him another year.  His teams attracted attention and we were able to get some pretty good crowds for a little while.  Well, the big home game against WSU didn't even draw good this year.


----------



## BrokerZ

Coach said:


> I am a longtime Sycamore fan who has finally had enough of the poor coaching, past poor athletic leadership (not sure about the present either but we will see after 5 yrs or so which is the usual assessment time), the long cold winters with anticipated well-played basketball game after game & a few other things that I will not go into as I am sure your rose-colored glasses have tuned me out by now. This team in particular is the most under-performing group that has suited up in the blue & white that I remember since the Ron Greene/Tates Locke years which went on for almost 10 years until changes were made. Neither "playing lots of teams close" nor beating Butler, Ball State & Evansville gets it done for me. If the ability to beat an outstanding Butler team is there, what happened to it after that game? You could ask the coach but it is obvious he doesn't have a clue or it would have been fixed long before the last half dozen games of the season. The performance of this group (won't call it a team}is disappointing to say the least and down right embarrassing at times.  How many more typical ISU mediocre seasons are you willing to endure before the "Good Ole Boys" bring in another coach with a whole new attitude and perspective? Lansing is not the answer as the downward trend is on record as well as the major beat-downs in the last game of the season every year since JO moved on.  Bill Hodges didn't coach ISU, Larry Bird did when he played & JO was the coach when he played.  JO doesn't live here anymore and it shows.



Thanks, Coach.  That was a well-written response.

Nobody here is happy with the way this season has gone.  You won't find one single person on this forum that is pleased with the progress of the program nor the results we're seeing on the court.  Just read back in this very own thread if you need evidence of that.  You see the emotions and criticism happening in real time.

What you'll also see is praise happening in real time.  Praise for a team that played like shit but managed to pull out a victory.  Was it an ugly-as-hell game?  Of course.  But did we win the game?  Yes.  That's what I'm getting at.  I'm pissed as hell about this season, but you have to be honest and realize that although we're still not a good team we are playing better lately.  Taking enjoyment out of a victory is not putting on rose-colored glasses, nor is looking ahead to another chance at a win.  

At this point nothing is going to change the fact this season has been a failure, but it at least can be fun to watch and worth supporting in the moment.  That's all I'm saying.


----------



## sycamorebacker

sycamore tuff said:


> Well, if it isn't the coach's fault then whose fault is it.



There you go again!  It doesn't HAVE TO BE ANYBODY'S FAULT.  You mean if you lose games, you have to BLAME someone?


----------

